# Kid Fish Event - Need volunteers



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

For those of you in the Pearland area. Coming up soon at Centennial Park (3219 McLean Rd) in Pearland. 

Kids Fish Fest
Saturday, Nov 10th 
9 am - 1 pm

If you can be there it would be a HUGE help to to kids. Parks & Rec does a great job putting together this event, but could really use some experienced anglers to help with the kids. They need help casting, landing fish, unhooking fish and untangling lines. If you can make it, bring pliers, clippers and a towel! Oh and loads of patience!!!! This is your chance to help a kid become a future angler.

Let me know if you have any questions. I have volunteered for this event for the past three years and it seems to get bigger and better each year. Last year we had at least 800 kids through out the day. Alvin Parks & Rec just had their kid fish event and reported at least 900 kids fishing in a stocked swimming pool!


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

Sounds like a lot of fun. I may try to make it out there. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

If you can make it out there, please give Carry Watts a call and let her know you're coming. She is trying to get a head count on volunteers. Her number is 281-652-1758.

Also, if anyone has a source for a large quantity of catfish bait, please let her know.


----------



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

Hope to see you this weekend!! I'm bringing 30 rod & reel combos and some replacement tackle. I could use as many hands as possible to help untangle and rerig.

Camille


----------

